

Taking on Freelance Work While Bootstrapping: Can It Work? - rshlo
http://www.bootstrappist.com/archives/taking-on-freelance-work-while-bootstrapping-can-it-work/

======
patchfx
I seriously undercharged when I started out meaning I had to work as many
hours as possible to make ends meet. When I got confident enough to raise my
rate, I was able to scale back my hours and work 3 days on freelance projects
and 2 days on bootstrapping. The problem I found was transitioning away from
the freelance projects (my bread and butter) and dedicating more time to my
app which was putting more of a demand on my time as it grew.

------
rman666
In my extensive experience, it can work, but only if you are very disciplined
about both the bootstrapping and the freelancing. Decide in advance how long
you'll do both, what type of projects you'll take, and the terms you'll
freelance under.

